# internet par usb



## dioudidoui (9 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 

J'essaye de connecter mon macbook air par usb à ma freebox mais cela ne marche pas. 

Dans "Réseau" il est précisé : "FreeBox 4 possède une adresse IP auto-assignée et ne sera pas en mesure daccéder à Internet". (J'ai une Freebox V5). 

La seule page dédiée chez free : http://www.free.fr/assistance/562-branchement-en-usb.html

précise qu'il faut cliquer sur "Renouveler le bail DHCP" - ce que je fais mais cela ne change rien. 

Si vous avez des solutions, merci d'avance !


----------



## dioudidoui (10 Juillet 2012)

PS - le lien vers la page de Free ne marche pas, il faut aller sur
http://www.free.fr/assistance/239-la-connexion-en-usb.html
et cliquer sur les instructions pour Mac OS


----------



## ThibaudC (12 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir,

Ça va peut-être con, mais pourquoi ne pas utiliser le WiFi ? Ce qui sera nettement plus performant que l'USB, et moins contraignant (physiquement).


----------



## ntx (12 Juillet 2012)

Ou un bon vieux câble ethernet ? D'autant plus que Mac OSX et USB n'ont jamais fait bon ménage pour accéder à internet


----------



## ThibaudC (12 Juillet 2012)

Le port ethernet est, me semble t-il, absent sur le MacBook Air.


----------



## ntx (12 Juillet 2012)

Ah, peut être bien :rateau:

Sur ta FB, as-tu activé le routeur ? Car dans le texte de ton lien, ils parlent d'adresse en 192.168.0.X donc adresse du réseau local derrière le routeur.


----------



## dioudidoui (13 Juillet 2012)

ntx a dit:


> Ah, peut être bien :rateau:
> 
> Sur ta FB, as-tu activé le routeur ? Car dans le texte de ton lien, ils parlent d'adresse en 192.168.0.X donc adresse du réseau local derrière le routeur.



Oui le mode routeur est activé. 
Effectivement le Mac Air n'a pas de port Ethernet.
Et pour le wi-fi, je fonctionne avec pour l'instant mais pour regarder la télé par VLC ça marche pas très bien.


----------



## ThibaudC (13 Juillet 2012)

Malheureusement, ça risque d'être encore pire avec l'USB. Comme l'explique Free "Avec la connexion en USB, le débit est limité à 12 Mbps (USB 1.1). L'USB n'est donc pas le mode de connexion le plus performant."
Le WiFi, quant à lui, dispose d'un débit de 54 Mbps (en tenant compte de ton débit de base, celui de ta ligne Free). Si ton débit demeure particulièrement lent, tu peux toujours tester ta connexion à l'aide du site http://www.speedtest.net/ qui te donne ton temps de latence (Ping) ton débit montant (Upload) et descendant (Download).
Plus tu seras loin du DSLAM (répartiteur ADSL de ton FAI, pour faire simple) dont tu dépends, plus ton débit sera lent, et il n'y a pas grand chose tu pourras y faire.

N'hésite pas à transmettre tes résultats, si tu le souhaites (et si tu fais le test ^^)


----------



## ntx (13 Juillet 2012)

Pour la télé en débit standard avec Free il faut environ 350 ko/s, ce n'est pas non plus le bout du monde. Mais effectivement, il faudrait déjà connaitre le débit au niveau de ta box pour voir s'il est suffisant pour la télé et pour quel mode (bas débit, standard ou HD).


----------



## dioudidoui (13 Juillet 2012)

En fait internet marche très bien mais je regarde la télé/TNT à partir d'un petit fichier VLC sur mon ordi. 

En wifi ça marche mais fréquemment ça saute, ça coupe, la réception est très mauvaise, je peux fermer et rouvrir et c'est mieux, ou alors ça change rien et ça recommence qq instants après, il n'y a pas de règles. Mais c'est rare de pouvoir regarder 1h sans que ça coupe plusieurs fois. Je ne regarde pas les chaînes en HD sinon ça marche pas du tout.  

Test sur mon macbook pro (que je ne peux plus utiliser car pb de ventilos qui se mettent au max dès l'ouverture, ça fait des années que c'est comme ça j'ai tout essayé y compris ici sur un thread dédié, rien n'y fait) :

Test MacBook Pro en Ethernet :
Débit descendant : 5431 kb/s, 679 ko/s
Débit montant : 802 kb/s, 100 ko/s
Latence : 23.125 ms
IPI : 86

Sur mon Mac Air en wifi :
Débit descendant :12720 kbit/s · 1590 ko/s
Débit montant :803 kbit/s · 100 ko/s
Latence : 24.5 ms
IPI : 93

Qq instant après le débit descendant passe à 3216 kbit/s · 402 ko/s
puis revient à 14185 kbit/s · 1773 ko/s, valeur autour de laquelle il tourne la plupart du temps

Pour résumer je pense que le débit est correct mais qu'en wifi il y a des "sautes" qui font que c'est pas utilisable pour la télé, c'est pour ça que je cherche à connecter en USB.


----------



## ThibaudC (13 Juillet 2012)

Tes débits sont effectivement bons. Je ne vois pas vraiment pourquoi ça saute... Mais je maintiens que l'USB sera plus lent que le WiFi. Essaye de voir s'il existe des adaptateurs USB->Ethernet, mais à ma connaissance il n'y a que Thunderbolt->Ethernet.

Pour ton problème de ventilateur, as-tu essayé l'un de ces softs : 

- http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/23137/fan-control
OU
- http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche290454-fancontrol.html

?


----------



## dioudidoui (13 Juillet 2012)

Et oui, mais pas de connexion ethernet sur mac book air... C'est ça le progrès. 

Smc fan control c'est la première chose que j'ai essayées. Il y a (au moins) deux threads de plusieurs pages ici là-dessus, rien n'y fait. A priori ce serait un problème de carte mère donc rien à faire.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h43 ----------

Pardon j'avais mal lu, bien sûr qu'un adaptateur USB>Ethernet serait idéal. Dans ce cas la partie de la connectique adaptée serait le bout qu'on met dans la freebox. Ca m'étonnerait que ça existe et que ça marche, puisqu'il y a une prise dédiée USB sur la freebox.


----------



## Polo35230 (13 Juillet 2012)

dioudidoui a dit:


> Et oui, mais pas de connexion ethernet sur mac book air... C'est ça le progrès.



Si, via le port USB.
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC704ZM/A

Mais ça correspond peut-être pas à la problématique.
J'avoue que j'ai pas tout lu...


----------



## Bambouille (13 Juillet 2012)

C'est marrant que tu veuilles revenir à un truc qui n'a jamais bien marché et qu'Ethernet a entériné ! Et pour cause, Internet par l'USB c'est tout pourri.

Pour le Wifi, tes débits sont bon. Ça ne vient pas de ça.
Et d'ailleurs je signale au passage que la Freebox V5 est en 802.11n, c'est à dire 300Mbps théorique.
Chez moi j'ai 145Mbps. Bien mieux que les 54Mbps du 802.11g !

Pour en revenir à ton problème, essaye avec un autre lecteur.


----------



## dioudidoui (14 Juillet 2012)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Si, via le port USB.
> http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC704ZM/A
> 
> Mais ça correspond peut-être pas à la problématique.
> J'avoue que j'ai pas tout lu...



J'vais essayer ça, merci !


----------

